# Problem with Lights, on 69



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Hopefully, someone can help me out. Just like that, I do not have any dash lights, parking, tail, or side marker lights. The lights I do have is headlights.
The thing is no blowen fuse to be found. If you can help that would be great.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be looking at testing the headlight switch.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd check real good to see that the second hot feed to the switch is good through the fuse contacts. 

68 schematic shows two feeds, one red lead that feeds the headlights via a circuit breaker, and one brn/wh lead that feeds from a fuse to all the other circuits you mention are out. Fuse contacts get rusty and go high resistance open in these cars that old.

JMO,

Charles


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Old Goat 67 said:


> I'd check real good to see that the second hot feed to the switch is good through the fuse contacts.
> 
> 68 schematic shows two feeds, one red lead that feeds the headlights via a circuit breaker, and one brn/wh lead that feeds from a fuse to all the other circuits you mention are out. Fuse contacts get rusty and go high resistance open in these cars that old.
> 
> ...


Did they still use the junction block and inline fuse in 69 ? There may be fusible links near the voltage regulator too that burnout internally and are hard to diagnose.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

My tempest has the same problem

mine is corrosion on the back of the fuse block.

i need to pull it away and clean up the fuse leads and get rid of the rust and corrosion and solder the wire on the back. just as an added security.

on the 67's the front markers are wired a little different, they go off when you pull on the headlights.

those still work.

so i just did a temp fix and ran a toggle switch spliced into the rear tail lights. (before i found out what the problem was)

havent had a chance to get under there and stand on my head yet.

not looking forward to the head rush.


----------

